# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [Film] 300 (Bataille des Thermopyles)

## lakitrid

Je suis all le voir au cin hier soir. C'est un film assez violent, dans la ligne de ce que l'on peut voir dans sin city.
J'ai vraiment bien aprcier la faon dont est film l'ensemble. Le film est assez sombres, les images trs travaill.
L'histoire est bien rendu, bien que la fin soit, je trouve, trop rapide.

Au final les mes sensibles doivent tre prvenu que c'est l'on ne nous pargne aucun dtails.
Globalement un bon film.

PS : dsol pour le titre mais "[film] 300" est trop court / pas assez de mots  ::aie::

----------


## scorpking

simpa comme compte rendu il donne envie de le voir

----------


## Rayek

300 : L'art et la manire de maitriser l'pe, la lance et le bouclier ^^

une pure merveille ce film ^^

----------


## lakitrid

c'est sr qu'ils montrent bien les tactiques de combat lance/bouclier.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Comment ca, Troyes sent ? (300)  ::mrgreen::  

Pardon, desol, toussa...  ::aie::

----------


## Skyounet

Je reviens du cinma. Tout simplement enorme ce film.

Trs travaill, des combats trs beaux. 

J'adore.

----------


## Dia_FR

pareil, super film

combat trs bien prpars, trs bien films
les ralentis sont bien utiliss, pas d'exagration de ce ct l, a rend super bien

film violent mais peu de sang (US oblige)
y a bien des membre qui volent mais pas de gicles sanguinolentes

ambiance nikel
trs bonne OST

par contre, mme si la VF a t faite au mieux (choix des voix et des traductions), a claque moins que la VO

----------


## dtavan

Rien  redire on approche de la perfection.  ::king::    voir et revoir

----------


## lakitrid

> film violent mais peu de sang (US oblige)
> y a bien des membre qui volent mais pas de gicles sanguinolentes


Oh bizarre parce que j'en ai vu a chaque demembrement ! Bon elle sont gnralement assez discrte c'est vrai, mais elles sont bien l.

----------


## guitou12

Un film  recommander aux demoiselles aimant les hommes baraqus et en slip  ::mouarf::   parceque niveau gonzesses ya vraiment pas foule pour nous les hommes.

Sinon niveau sonore aussi j'ai trouv que a mettait une grande gifle par moments !

----------


## Dia_FR

> Oh bizarre parce que j'en ai vu a chaque demembrement ! Bon elle sont gnralement assez discrte c'est vrai, mais elles sont bien l.


en fait ouais, a m'avait pas choqu la premire fois donc j'tais ressorti avec l'impression de quasiment pas avoir vu de sang

en fait , y en a peu (1re bataille) ou pas (combat contre les immortels,  part pour l'espce de monstre), sauf dans le combat qu'on voit aprs les lphants, celui avec notamment le fils du capitaine
faut dire que l a tranche sec  ::mrgreen::

----------


## lakitrid

> celui avec notamment le fils du capitaine
> faut dire que l a tranche sec


Oui et sur cette scene on nous laisse largement le temps de voir venir et de voir faire  :;):

----------


## Biosox

je suis all voir le film hier soir.
Perso, j'ai eu beaucoup de plaisir. Super kitsch, super beau, assez drle, et on en a plein la vue. En gros, c'est pas ce que j'appellerai un "grand film", mais j'acheterai quand mme le DVD quand il sortira^^
Ce qui m'a le plus impressionn: j'ai lu la BD une semaine plus tot, et bien le film colle  la BD a un point que c'est vraiment impresssionnant. Mme les dialoges sont entirement tir de la BD.
(bon dans le film il y a des scnes en plus, mais peu)

----------


## minus

J'ai tout simplement ador... j'avais aim Sin City pour l'originalit du tournage, et je dois dire que j'ai prfr 300 pour les mmes raisons  :;): 

Le coup d'oeil du ralisateur est tout simplement bluffant, on croirait voir un tableau prendre vie tant les aplats de couleurs et les jeux de lumire sont bien manis (et retravaills).

Pour ce qui est des combat faut aimer les batailles epiques bien sanglantes... et moi j'en redemande  :;): 

(Qui a dis que tous les grec etaient des tafiolles? ... juste les atheniens d'apres le film  :;):  )

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Ben moi j'ai pas accroch !

C'est fun mais j'ai pas t subjug comme pas mal de personne qui le critique en bien... Je saurai pas trop vous dire pourquoi mais j'ai trouv l'histoire trop simple et les personnages pas credibles... Faudrais peut etre que je le vois 2 fois mais a la premire vision, j'ai deloin prfr Gladiator ou le Seigneur des anneaux.

----------


## Aitone

> Ben moi j'ai pas accroch !


Genre il y a un cinma  Troyes, qu'est ce qu'il ne faut pas entendre  ::roll::

----------


## lakitrid

Forcement compar a ces deux poids lourd  ::aie::

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Genre il y a un cinma  Troyes, qu'est ce qu'il ne faut pas entendre


Non seulement y'as un cinma  Troyes mais en plus devant chaque cran, y'as une enorme fosse (pour calmer les jeunes faiblards qui ecoute du rock un peu trop dur pour leurs oreilles)  ::salut::

----------


## Baptiste Wicht

Personnellement, j'ai ador ce film. Les scnes de combat sont trs bonnes et les personnes ont beaucoup de charisme (surtout Leonidas). En plus, la ralisation est magnifique et la bande son trs bonne.

----------


## maxeur

C'est un film vraiment bien tourn avec une trs bonne bande sonore ce n'est pas un film  aller voir en dvd mais il faut aller au cinema pour moi c'est un des films de l'anne

----------


## Kenji

Je dois tre le seul a l'avoir trouv bof alors  ::P:  

Pour moi ils ont essay de caser un pplum en 1h55 bilan ca donne l'impression que les vnements sont torchs en 3 minutes.
Hop les mecs arrivent on les tue en 2 minutes,apres c est les Elephants en 2 minutes puis les super ninjas a deux sabres en 3.

Pareillement,j'ai trouv l'intrigue vraiment peu travaille aussi,le cot intrigue politique est bacl,il doit y avoir deux scnes de deux minutes.

Par contre l'image du film est superbe c'est dommage que le droulement des batailles soit si pauvre.
Compar aux batailles du Seigneur des Anneaux il manque vraiment un cot pique.

Enfin c est que mon avis  ::D:

----------


## Biosox

> Pareillement,j'ai trouv l'intrigue vraiment peu travaille aussi,le cot intrigue politique est bacl,il doit y avoir deux scnes de deux minutes.


Et ben il fallait meme pas les mettre ces deux scnes.
Je vous propose de lire la BD. Ces scnes n'existent pas.

La BD c'est: "oh, les mechants arrivent, venez mes 300 on va leur foutre sur la gueule", et ensuite, ils se foutent sur la gueule.
c'est tout.
c'est une BD en 5 volumes, et elle se lit en 5 minutes. Pas d'intrigue, pas de scnario, juste des flches et des pes.

Alors evidemment, il y avait pas de quoi en faire un film, hormis le cot artistique. Et c'est ce qu'ils ont fait. Pas de scnario. Juste de l'image.

Mais ils ont rajout 2 scnes totalement inutiles pour faire croire qu'il y a une intrigue politique. Pour moi c'est une erreur. Il faut aller voir ce film QUE pour l'action, l'image, les effets spciaux. Si vous aimez pas le genre, ben c'est sur que vous aller vous ennuyer.

EDIT: pas comparable au seigneur des anneaux. 300 = 5 "petites" BD, SDA = 3 volumes de 500 pages chacun. Et si on lit le seigneur des anneaux, les scnes d'action et de guerre sont relativement petites par rapport au reste de l'histoire

----------


## scualm

on attends les 301g pour en savoir d'avatange, comme tout film qui marche bien, faut pas s'tonner voir des suites ...sortir

perso j'ai bien aimer cette gurilla sous cocane (en VO svp), vivement la suite ::aie::

----------


## parp1

Moi perso j'ai ador. Bon le truc des 300 enfait il y a un abus de language en ralit ils taient environ 1000 Spartiates avec un rapport de 1/300.....

Sinon niveau cinmatographique.... ce film nous fout un claque. La bande Son est terrible,l'image n'en parlons pas...

Quand j'ai vu ce film, (je n'ai pas lu la BD) je pouvait imagin les images dont lequel l'auteur du film s'est inspir ... comme lorsque l'on voit les lances transpercer les corps, giclantes de sang.... tout comme je pouvais imaginer des pages entiere de BD dans Sin City.

Ah j'oubliais... lorsque j'ai vu la bande annonce de ce film, je pensais que j'irai voire une daube.... Content de m'etre tromp
Sincerement il fait du bon boulot.... a quant la prochaine sortit.....

----------


## Skyounet

> Moi perso j'ai ador. Bon le truc des 300 enfait il y a un abus de language en ralit ils taient environ 1000 Spartiates avec un rapport de 1/300.....


Pas vraiment, au dbut ils taient quelques milliers et aprs 3 jours de combat en voyant la dfaite Lonidas a dcid de rester avec 300 spartiates et 700 soldats de Thespies (total de 1000).

Au final il y avait bien 300 spartiates.

----------


## parp1

Exact Dsol, Il y avait des Thbains aussi ? non ? en plus des Thespiens?

Pourtant je suis sur d'avoir lu que le rapport "Perses/Grecs" etaient de 300..

Est ce une coincidence? 

Bref le film est simplement Gnial, faut que j'arrive a lire la BD...

----------


## Biosox

Selon Wikipedia:
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bataille_des_Thermopyles



> Lonidas dcide alors de se sacrifier avec les 300 hoplites spartiates, ainsi que 700 soldats de Thespies[3], pour laisser aux Grecs le temps d'organiser leur dfense et  l'arme de se retirer en bon ordre. Les 400 combattants de Thbes (probablement des otages) avaient aussi reu l'ordre de participer  cette dernire action, mais ils dsertent  la premire occasion [4]


Il y aurait donc bien eu 300 spartiates, mais pas seuls.

Par contre, si on en croit l'article sur les Guerres mdiques, notamment la deuxime (dont fait partie la bataille des thermopyles), les historiens ont de la peine  compter les effectifs (et on les comprend vu la distance qui nous spare de ces vnements)
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guerres_m%C3%A9diques



> Effectifs des Perses : de 75 000 hommes (selon l'historien Delbrck)  300 000 (pour Hanson) 
> (...)
> Effectifs des Grecs coaliss : l aussi les estimations sont fortement divergentes et vont de 7000 fantassins  35 000 hoplites (auquel il faut rajouter 40 000 valets d'armes plus sommairement arms)

----------


## Skyounet

> Bref le film est simplement Gnial, faut que j'arrive a lire la BD...


Perso, j'ai regard la BD  la Fnac et j'aime pas du tout le styles des dessins, c'est assez spcial, mais de ce que j'en ai regard, ca colle parfaitement au film (enfin l'inverse plutt).

----------


## angeblanc22

ben moi j'ai ador !!!
comme Sin City !!

----------


## xxxcapxxx

ce film est beau , avec un son terrible, mais comme certains l'ont fait remarqu il ne faut pas aller le voir pour un scnario ou un quelconque rcit mythico-historique. C'est la baston le centre de ce film et tout tourne autour d'elle que  se soit l'image, le son ou meme le mini scenario y amenant.

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

Il est encore au cinma ce film ?  ::aie::

----------


## Marc Lussac

J'ai trouv ce film lamentable, quasiment une srie B.

Ce film ne vaux pas le vieux peplum de 1962

Ca n'est pas un film historique, au mieux un film d'horreur trs gore

C'est lourd ces remakes modernes avec -99% d'histoire et +99% de sang

----------


## behe

Ca n'a jamais t un film historique mais l'adaptation d'une bande dessine. Par contre entirement d'accord sur l'absence d'histoire. Sinon je trouve que la manire de filmer est assez jolie

----------


## Marc Lussac

Oui je sais, mais comme c'est bien bas au dpart sur un vnement historique ca peu le laisser penser, alors que c'est une pure fiction.

----------


## behe

yep ca m'a surpris aussi.

----------


## Marc Lussac

Il y  aussi des "clichs" dont j'ai horreur qu'on voi dans les films  3 centimes genre comme par hasard les gentils heroes sont beau et le mchant traitre est moche et handicap, c'est pnible de voir ca, et aussi le fait qu'ils aient transform Darius en espce de skinhead ca rime vraiment  rien.

Bref c'est une espce de fiction violente (pour les jeunes je supose), totalement dconnecte de l'vnement historique qui est la base de l'histoire.

Un peu come si on avais fait un remake de "Troie" avec des mort vivant qui assigent une ville tenue pas des trolls.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Skyounet

> et aussi le fait qu'ils aient transform Darius en espce de skinhead ca rime vraiment  rien.


Skinhead homosexuel limite goa'uld qui plus est.

----------


## Marc Lussac

::mouarf::

----------


## Biosox

> Un peu come si on avais fait un remake de "Troie" avec des mort vivant qui assigent une ville tenue pas des trolls.


Exactement! Et c'est pour a que j'ai ador ::aie::

----------


## Davidbrcz

C'est super beau a voir et a entendre.

----------


## mordrhim

mon avis  ::D: 

La Bande Originale, des musiques magnifiques et bien cadres avec les scnes
Une action voutante
Des combats poustouflants
Des ralentis bien faits (mme moi qui en avait marre des ralentis je les ai trouvs bien placs)
Les images de syntses bien intgres  mon got.

Par contre je le trouve un peu trop sanglant, non pas que ca me gne mais je trouve que sans ces hectolitres de sang, il aurait pu tre tout aussi bien et aurait touchs plus de gens.

Bref, j'ai pass un agrable moment et j'ai mme achet le coffret collector spcial fnac du film.

----------


## sharrascript

Pour ma part 100% d'accord avec *mordrhim*.

Chacun ses gouts, mais j'ai ador. Juste la faon de filmer est forte, vraiment...
La BD tait dj top, mais l'adaptation en film incroyable(pour moi!!)

Je l'ai vu et revu et toujours autant d'effet, pourtant je ne suis pas un jeune en manque de scne violente, juste accro  ce genre de cinma trs port sur l'esthtique (mme si on a pas tous le mme point de vu sur l'esthtique...^^)

Je ne peux que le recommander...

----------


## zodd

> Pour ma part 100% d'accord avec *mordrhim*.
> 
> Chacun ses gouts, mais j'ai ador. Juste la faon de filmer est forte, vraiment...
> La BD tait dj top, mais l'adaptation en film incroyable(pour moi!!)
> 
> Je l'ai vu et revu et toujours autant d'effet, pourtant je ne suis pas un jeune en manque de scne violente, juste accro  ce genre de cinma trs port sur l'esthtique (mme si on a pas tous le mme point de vu sur l'esthtique...^^)
> 
> Je ne peux que le recommander...


je repprochera le cot huil et body build et les monstres qui n'existent pas dans la bd...

Et surtout la scene o la reine s'offre au traitre pour lui demander d'envoyer l'arme... CA N'EST PAS DANS LA BD... pis ca en devient ridicule car c'tait vident qu'il n'allait pas tenir promesse.. pour moi a a tout gach..9 que j'aurais pu mettre ailleur..

----------

